# Kernel 2.5.X

## MetalGod

Gostava que os users do 2.5.x nomeadamente da ultimo release 2.5.70, seja com o mm-sources ou development-sources, tivessem nesta zona a bondade de se manifestarem sobre os seus problemas ou feitos    :Shocked: 

É uma boa maneira de ajudar-mos o desenvolvimento do kernel 2.5/2.6 e a nós proprios.   :Embarassed: 

Mas acima de tudo TENHAM CUIDADO COM A UTILIZAÇÃO DO KERNEL 2.5 nas suas maquinas pois ainda está em alta fase de testes e pode ser prejudicial para o seu sistema   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pilla

Os modulos ltmodem para modems Lucent nao compilam com 2.5.nn. Assim, nao posso usar no meu laptop, pois preciso acessar internet via  dial up de casa.

----------

## darktux

'Tá tudo bom por aqui ATM.

Tou a usar o kernel 2.5.70-mm1, poderão verificar o dmesg aqui. A única diferença, é que agora uso o AS, em vez do CFQ.

----------

## MetalGod

Bem esta a correr bem sem problemas  :Very Happy: 

Pelo menos já não tenho os problemas k tinha no 2.5.69 pois os drivers da nvidia n funcionavam correctamente crashava   :Evil or Very Mad:   qd iniciava o X.

Aconselho a experimentarem mas com cuidado...

 :Smile: 

vejam a dmesg aqui:

http://metalgodin.2y.net/dmesg.txt

----------

## MetalGod

Bem 2.5.70-mm2 aqui a 100%  :Smile: 

----------

## darktux

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> Bem 2.5.70-mm2 aqui a 100% 

 

----------

## humpback

Eu no portatil estou a ter problemas...

Ja testei o 2.5.69, o 2.5.69-mm5 e o 2.5.70-mm1 e com todos tenho o mesmo problema, ao arrancar o kernel fico sem consola, o grub lê o kernel, faz o unpack, boota e nada mais aparece.

Ja resolvi esperar um bocado a ver se o X arrancava e nada. Tentei fazer ssh para a maquina e apesar de aquilo pedir login e pass nao me arrancava a shell. A unica hipotese era mesmo ssh -l root portatil /sbin/reboot e ai a maquina rebootava.

Ja tentei desactiva por completo framebuffer e nada..... 

O meu laptop é um HP Omnibook XE3-GF que tem uma intel i830. Se alguem tiver ideias que atire que eu ja tou sem nenhumas.

----------

## DataShark

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Eu no portatil estou a ter problemas...
> 
> Ja testei o 2.5.69, o 2.5.69-mm5 e o 2.5.70-mm1 e com todos tenho o mesmo problema, ao arrancar o kernel fico sem consola, o grub lê o kernel, faz o unpack, boota e nada mais aparece.
> 
> Ja resolvi esperar um bocado a ver se o X arrancava e nada. Tentei fazer ssh para a maquina e apesar de aquilo pedir login e pass nao me arrancava a shell. A unica hipotese era mesmo ssh -l root portatil /sbin/reboot e ai a maquina rebootava.
> ...

 

planta no grub.conf nos args do kernel a arrancar console=tty0

se não funcionar o kernel foi mal configurado ... e resolvemos isso no IRC  :Smile:  undefined

----------

## AngusYoung

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Eu no portatil estou a ter problemas...
> 
> Ja testei o 2.5.69, o 2.5.69-mm5 e o 2.5.70-mm1 e com todos tenho o mesmo problema, ao arrancar o kernel fico sem consola, o grub lê o kernel, faz o unpack, boota e nada mais aparece.
> 
> Ja resolvi esperar um bocado a ver se o X arrancava e nada. Tentei fazer ssh para a maquina e apesar de aquilo pedir login e pass nao me arrancava a shell. A unica hipotese era mesmo ssh -l root portatil /sbin/reboot e ai a maquina rebootava.
> ...

 

Eu fico sem terminal no X, tudo funciona ... exceto o que eu não consigo abrir nenhum terminal. *Aparentemente* o meu kernel está configurado corretamente (eu segui um esquema semelhante ao que eu uso nos kernels da série 2.4.x) ...   :Confused: 

----------

## darktux

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *humpback wrote:*   Eu no portatil estou a ter problemas...
> 
> Ja testei o 2.5.69, o 2.5.69-mm5 e o 2.5.70-mm1 e com todos tenho o mesmo problema, ao arrancar o kernel fico sem consola, o grub lê o kernel, faz o unpack, boota e nada mais aparece.
> 
> Ja resolvi esperar um bocado a ver se o X arrancava e nada. Tentei fazer ssh para a maquina e apesar de aquilo pedir login e pass nao me arrancava a shell. A unica hipotese era mesmo ssh -l root portatil /sbin/reboot e ai a maquina rebootava.
> ...

 

Aconselhava-t vivamente a veres os forums sobre o 2.5.x, está lá a resposta a esse teu problema, que de resto já foi debatido várias vezes.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*    *humpback wrote:*   Eu no portatil estou a ter problemas...
> 
> Ja testei o 2.5.69, o 2.5.69-mm5 e o 2.5.70-mm1 e com todos tenho o mesmo problema, ao arrancar o kernel fico sem consola, o grub lê o kernel, faz o unpack, boota e nada mais aparece.
> 
> Ja resolvi esperar um bocado a ver se o X arrancava e nada. Tentei fazer ssh para a maquina e apesar de aquilo pedir login e pass nao me arrancava a shell. A unica hipotese era mesmo ssh -l root portatil /sbin/reboot e ai a maquina rebootava.
> ...

 

Obrigado pela dica, dei uma procurada nos forums do 2.5.68 e encontrei a solução para o problema dos terminais.

----------

## MetalGod

2.5.70-mm3 is out there...

Bem eu tenho k testar melhor as cenas de power management e o suporte para o chip nforce pois acho k vou ter uma maquina nova  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

```

humpback@sam humpback $ uname -a

Linux sam.casa2.pt 2.5.70-mm3 #1 Dom Jun 1 16:08:49 WEST 2003 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1066MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Obrigado ao datashark pelo .config dele. Basicamente o problema parece que era da minha maquina não estar a curtir modos vga (nem normais nem em FB).

Neste momento tou a recompilar o pcmcia-cs pois os drivers do kernel nunca gostaram muito do meu laptop (com os drivers do pcmcia-cs uso o i82365 e ele detecta bem a controladora e placas que eu la coloque, com os do kernel o i82365 não carrega e ao usar o yenta-socket ele detecta as slots mas nao detecta placas).

De tiver mais info interessante eu depois coloco aqui.

EDITADO

Pois... No kernel 2.5 não se podem usar os drivers do pcmcia-cs externos, só os que vem com o kernel... e esses nao me parece que trabalhem....

Alem disso não consegui encontrar nenhum cryptoloop por isso nao tou bem  aver como vou montar filesystems encriptados (loopback) por isso tou sem chave de gpg  :Sad:  (a minha chave de gpg esta num "disco" usb com  filesystem encryptado).

----------

## MetalGod

2.5.70-mm4 out please update your kernel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MetalGod

2.5.70-mm6 out  :Very Happy: 

tenham cuidado com o -mm4 pois aqui já tive problemas com ext3   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## darktux

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> 2.5.70-mm6 out 
> 
> tenham cuidado com o -mm4 pois aqui já tive problemas com ext3  

 

Está out, mas o schedular SUGA, ker seja o AS ou o CFQ.   :Confused: 

----------

## MetalGod

Bem 2.5.71 out e mm1 tb

2.5.71-mm1 jah bule aqui   :Wink: 

----------

## darktux

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> Bem 2.5.71 out e mm1 tb
> 
> 2.5.71-mm1 jah bule aqui  

 

e quando acabas de instalar o 2.5.71-mm1, sai o 2.5.72.

YEAH BABY, YEAH   :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

Bem o Linus passou-se como deixou a transmeta aproveitou para fazer um novo release  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

tb já bule aqui o 2.5.72-mm1   :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

kernel 2.5.74-mm1 here   :Wink: 

vá experimentem o 2.5    :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

bem 2.5.74-mm2 e -mm3 n bulem muito bem varios kernel oops e kernel panics ....  :Sad: 

----------

## MetalGod

2.5.75-mm1 here mas o 2.6 vem já aqui a umas semanas ou menos... claro k n é a final estável mas vem ai boa altura para o pessoal começar a usar....   :Cool: 

btw nvidia em 2.5.75 tem k mudar o high_pmd patche na tree do portage para funcionar correctamente penso k o patch está aqui nos forums...

----------

